# JJ's SD45's running on the PCSRR



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ wanted to check the current draw on his two SD45 War Bonnet consist and brought them to the PCSRR for the tests. Start current was just under five amps and then quickly settled in at 2.75-3.25 amps depending on grade. He had 23 cars, 15 of which were USA container well cars hooked to the two units and they pulled them just fine. He even and a Shelter Home Box car and a NTCRR boxcar with voltage and ammeter's in it.









Tried a single unit which easily pulled the 23 car consist and drew 1.75 amps. 

They ran very well for the hour's test.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

We discovered what the problem was with recient battery problems. Which explained all my trouble at Ron Senek's last May 

But it did not explain the trouble I had at Mart's las sept.


But in the interest of national security we can not tell you what it was. 

I can tell you it involved one of the moons of Jupter. 

PS Just a note....The state legislature is altering SB1070 to exclude space aliens. Seems Shrief Joe' squad cars can't keep up with the Earth Rovers. ( Earth rovers are like Mars Rovers only a different planet)


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,[/b]
Maybe you won't have any problems at Marty's this years, everything will run smooth for you there. Thanks, Rex [/b]


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I sure hope so.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Called charge the battery.







Later RJD


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

He's getting all the kinks out there so he don't crash and burn at Marty's. hah lol Regal


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Knowing JJ be prepared for any thing. That dude is dangerous when runing trains







Later RJD


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Thats a great looking train. Everything runs really well at Stan's place. Good luck in Nebraska. 
Paul


----------

